# Picture Conversion, please say it's possible!



## Antigan15 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello all,

Recently I found hundreds of old pictures from when I was but a wee lad with a wind-up camera 

As I was browsing through all these pictures, I thought that it would be great to be able to share these with everyone. Of course I can't rightly lug around several books of pictures, and I was wondering if there was any way, preferably cheap or free, that I could turn these developed pictures into digital ones. Or I guess have the computer run a scan and make it available on the internet. I hope I'm making sense. Basically I'm trying to take the pictures out of my basement and put them up on facebook, photobucket... etc.

If anyone has any way to do this, please help. I would be very grateful. I don't want to lose all these great pictures 

Best Regards,
   Antigan15


----------



## Buckster (Nov 5, 2009)

Photos or negatives?

Do you have a scanner?


----------



## Antigan15 (Nov 6, 2009)

They are photos, already developed, and I don't have a scanner. 

What kind of scanner would I need? I want these to definitely look good so I'm willing to put a bit extra into a scanner to make them nice.


Thanks,
     Antigan15


----------



## Buckster (Nov 6, 2009)

Most any modern scanner should work fine to scan photos.  I just typed "scanner" in Amazon, and got a whole list of them, including one with great reviews for about $60:

Amazon.com: Canon LiDE100 Color Image Scanner (2923B002): Electronics

If you want to scan negatives, you'll need a scanner that can do that as well, and it will cost more.  But for just photos and documents and so on, any flatbed scanner ought to do the trick for you.


----------

